# 1x pretty female syrain hamster - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here, email [email protected] or call Anna on 0751 568 4921. We recommend calling us as we can't always check our emails daily.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes for the rest of her life.
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals: 1
Sex: Female
Age(s): 1 yearl
Name(s): None.
Neutered: No.
Reason for rehoming: Child lost interest.
Will the group be split: N/A
Other: Skittish, but doesn't bite.
She has a bald nose from bar chewing. The cage she arrived in was tiny and dirty. Now in a much bigger cage with toys to keep her busy. Sweet little thing in all honesty, just not a cuddly girl.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Now in a new home


----------

